# Clinton Engine



## dodge37 (Jan 24, 2009)

Good Morning All,

Does anybody have any parts, rebuild ability or a rebuilt late 50's early 60's Clinton 4.5 to 5 hp engine? I have one that was rebuilt several years ago but lacks power, smokes a bit and vibrates in the mid rpm range. Thanks.

Steve V


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

What parts do you need, do you have a model number for the motor, there was a place that still had Clinton parts but were very expensive, I bought some gaskets for a 5hp outboard, will need to find the invoice to get the address. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Many Tecumseh parts will fit a Clinton. A service distributor of ours went out of business in the mid-90's and still had new Clinton engines in the box! I could try to find out what they did with the inventory...let me know.
Paul


----------



## dodge37 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Clinton Engine #*

The model number is B1290. According to a book on small engine repair, that type of number dates the engine prior to 1961. I know for a fact I need a head gasket. Since a rebuild is not something I think I could not do successfully, I was hoping to find an engine or someone to rebuild. Thanks.

Steve


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

dodge37:
Here is where I got the gaskets for the outboard. Have a good one. Geo

CLINTON ENGINE PRODUCTS CO. - CEPCO
605 East Maple Street -- PO Box 860
Maquoketa, Iowa 52060-0860

Phone: 563-652-2411
Fax: 563-652-3427


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The distributor who bought all the Clinton inventory from our SD when they went out of business in the mid-90's:

http://americanaircooledenginetechnology.com/home.asp
Ph: 973-538-7717


----------

